# General > Genealogy >  Straty Inn

## bain-mcdonald

Can anyone tell me the history of the Strathy Inn? Would like to know something of that area in the 1800 in particular..Thanks  :Grin:  
Can any

----------


## airdlass

Hi there
Have you tried www.HighlandHearts.com website? They are great for anything to do with Sutherland.
Fiona

----------


## Tricia

These 2 sites may help a bit

http://www.mackaycountry.com/Starthy.htm

http://www.fpchurch.org.uk/EbBI/fpm/...r/article3.htm

Tricia

----------

